# Blumenwiese



## Turbo (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Nicht am Teich..  Aber fast.

Habe im Juni meine Kompostgitter gewendet und die fertige Erde in einer Mulde verteilt.
Danach einige Briefchen Blumensamen verteilt und regelmässig gewässert.
Die Samenmenge war so berechnet, das sich alle Vögel den Bauch vollschlagen konnten. Es ist doch noch einiges gewachsen. 
Von Juli bis Oktober habe ich jetzt jeden Tag Wundertüte, was neues blüht.
 

Kann euch solch eine Aktion wärmstens empfehlen. Es kriecht und fliecht wie wild. Gehe sogar bei Regenwetter nachschauen, was wieder neues wächst.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Sternie (19. Juli 2021)

Haben wir auch letztes Jahr angelegt


----------



## Turbo (20. Juli 2021)

Sehr schön.  


Hmmm... wo ist der Daumen hoch jetzt wieder verloren gegangen.


----------



## MWA (20. Juli 2021)

Wir haben dieses Jahr durch den Teichumbau jede Menge Mutterboden im Garten verteilt. Da haben wir auch Blumensamenschungen drauf veretilt. Dank des wechselhaften Wetters  ist die Wiese und der Plan voll aufgegangen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2021)

ich bin ja als noch dran mit "alte Wiese durch abschuffeln entfernen und dann Stauden in die kahlen Erdflecken einsetzen"

das waren noch Bilder von Anfang/Mitte Juni, mittlerweile ist das Gras schon weniger geworden


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2021)

Eine Foto von heute.  
Es braucht so wenig und man kann der Natur etwas gutes tun.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2021)

gestern hab ich mal ein paar aktuelle von der Arbeit gemacht

da ist noch so einiges an alter Wiese zu entfernen. Alles noch sichtbare an Wiese auf den Bildern soll noch umgewandelte werden gibt also auch noch genug Arbeit fürs nächste/übernächste Jahr. Es müssen ja auch wieder erst mal "Samen geklaut" und im Frühjahr daraus neue __ Wiesenstauden vorgezogen werden. Man kommt als kranker Mann halt auch nur noch langsam vorwärts. Die in die Wiese eingepflanzten Wiesenmargeriten mit denen es begann säen sich schon mal sehr gut aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2021)

für dieses Jahr ist nun erst mal wieder Ende mit "Blumenwiese anlegen"

vorm Urlaub anfang Oktober hab ich noch meine im Garten/benachbarten Wiesen-/Wegrändern gesammelten Samen (u.a. gemeine __ Akelei, __ Jupiternelke, Kugeldistel, __ Kornrade, Klette, Wiesen-Bärenklau, __ orangerotes Habichtskraut, Bach-__ Nelkenwurz, __ Witwenblumen, __ Blutweiderich, __ Acker-Glockenblume) auf die freien umgegrabenen Bereiche verteilt. Da ist schon einiges am auflaufen. Fürs nächste Jahr liegen auch genug aus Südfrankreich und den Alpen mitgebrachte Samen von div. __ Wiesenstauden daheim rum (div. Witwenblumen, Skabiosen, __ Flockenblumen, gelber/punktierter __ Enzian, Alpen-__ Kuhschelle u.v.a. rum die nun noch auf Aussaat im Foliengewächshaus warten

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (30. Okt. 2021)

Super Frank, 
Das wird bestimmt prächtig.
Bei mir blüht es immer noch. 
 
Nur die Brennesselraupen wollen seit Jahren nicht, wle sie sollen. Die Brennesseln bleiben ungefressen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Nur die Brennesselraupen wollen seit Jahren nicht, wle sie sollen. Die Brennesseln bleiben ungefressen.


bei mir war in den letzten 30 Jahren auch erst ein einziges mal ein Tagpfauenaugengelege an Brennnesseln im Garten. Rundum an den Nesselbeständen der Weiden- und Feldränder sind Raupen von __ Tagpfauenauge und __ kleiner Fuchs jedoch jährlich zu finden. Daher werden große Nesseln seit einigen Jahren im Garten schon vor der Blüte radikal gerodet, trotzdem tauchen sie jährlich überall im Garten neu auf (Samen sind wohl mit im Vogelfutter was Muttern jeden Tag in den Garten bringt)

man muß halt mal schauen was sich dann die nächsten Jahre am __ Wiesenstauden halten tut wenn wieder neue Gräser über Samen von selber "einwandern". Zumindest werden das dann ja eher horstig oder wie die Quecke lockerrasig wachsende sein. (und keine so dichtwüchigen, verfilzten Rasengräser wo kaum Blumensamen zwischen keimen

MfG Frank


----------

